

Show HN: Transparency report for Makerland conference - kubindurion
http://makerland.org/transparency/

======
krzrak
In my opinion, the report should be more detailed, to be considered as
"transparency report". I.e. what exactly was 760 EUR / speaker spent on? What
is "misc"? Who were the sponsors? Anyway, move in the right direction :)

~~~
olasitarska
Sponsors are listed on the website:
[http://2014.makerland.org/](http://2014.makerland.org/)

Speakers costs includes flights or hotels for speakers who wouldn't be able to
attend otherwise.

Misc (Miscellaneous) are all other small costs like payment fees, or
accounting, or hosting - small & boring costs like that.

I think there has to be a good balance and if we will go for all details, it'd
be just boring for most of the people.

~~~
krzrak
Thanks for the clarification. I was, however, not interested in this specific
information, rather giving my opinion about the "transparency" of the report.
Some data might be boring, but still important in the matter of transparency.

------
aeonflux
It would be nice if there would be an option to purchase swag bag after the
conference by non-attendees. It looks pretty awsome and oustanding. btw: Are
there any videos somwhere, I can't seem to find anything on the site.

~~~
olasitarska
Videos are here:
[https://vimeo.com/makerland/videos](https://vimeo.com/makerland/videos)

Thanks for the idea of option to purchase swag bag, we will think about it!
Right now we only sell MAKE THINGS hoodies:
[http://store.makerland.org/](http://store.makerland.org/)

------
sudapl
This is probably the best conference goodie bag I've seen.

------
lpelszyn
Interesting that it's not for profit, that's cool!

~~~
haxoza
Thanks! That was kind of "people first" conference.

